

Show HN: Taskr - "Tasking Done Right" - gduplessy

Hello guys!<p>I need some help reviewing, and refining the landing page for an app that I'm building: http://taskr.punchdev.com/ (and here's a screenshot in case my DNS hasn't updated yet: http://cl.ly/0M1w340S1M2T1m0W3G2I )<p>It's a to-do list app that differentiates itself from others by making sure you add new tasks daily. Plus, it makes it easy for the user (you) to see the status of a task thanks to colors (blue for week-long tasks, red for overdue, orange for nearly due, and green for not due yet.<p>Bonus points: The screenshot on the right is actually made with Keynotopia!<p>Thanks a lot guys!<p>Georges Duplessy,<p>PunchDev Labs :-)
======
jph
Taskr is a real product that competes directly with your app. Might want to
change the name.

Your big "Download" button has some UI issues.

* When I click it, a popup happens far away from the button.

* The popup prompts for my email address, but when I type nothing happens.

* When I click in the popup field to type, letters appear after the demo email address "email@address.com" rather than replacing the demo.

* The letters are in light gray (same as the demo email) and hard to read in sunlight.

* The popup field continues to show a tooltip "email@address.com" even though I've typed in my email address.

Pricing seems off to me because of "Only $0.99". I want to know about value,
not cheapness. I would gladly pay much more for a task manager that works well
for me.

Differentiate your app from Clear and Task. (both great apps)

~~~
gduplessy
Thanks for the reply!

Concerning the name, I recently realized I was conflicting with someone else's
product. I'm working on changing the name.

The download button works for me, could you screenshot what you see please?
Screenshot: <http://cl.ly/2r2T212S3A3M1x100Y17>

Price: I hadn't thought about that, I'll do some more research on pricing
(probably some A/B testing would be helpful)

Differentiate from Clear: Any tips there?

And again, thanks a lot for the help!

~~~
jph
For the name, think about Clear. They didn't choose "Task" anything because
that's not their target; instead, their customers want to be clear about what
to do, and clear it off their list. Very smart name IMHO. (On the other hand,
the Task app chose "Task" so YMMV).

In the download email address area, don't worry about it yet -- I'm not the
typical UI case because I'm on Chrome Ubuntu KDE.

Price: A/B testing is good. Bandit testing is better.

Differentiate from Clear tips: download Clear, use it, then write what your
app does that's different. Or ask some friends to use Clear, then ask what
they'd pay for you to change, then build that.

~~~
gduplessy
I had never heard of bandit testing before, googled it and wow thanks for the
tip!

Concerning everything, I'll definitely work more on that! Great tips, thanks!

------
gduplessy
Link: <http://taskr.punchdev.com/> Screenshot:
<http://cl.ly/0M1w340S1M2T1m0W3G2I>

------
aymeric
I'd recommend you to look at the app Clear for some design inspiration :)

